# Quick detail on my Saffron Volvo V70R



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome car this...not only because its mine, but because it looks so good, a proper sleeper 

Rare as hell too...FWD Manual, with an LSD gearbox, its so fast its unbelievable!

I wasn't planning on posting any piccies, but it looks good and the sun was out, so what the heck.

Gave it a quick detail this morning ready for sale 

The process:


Usual Wash Process, including Wheels, Paintwork, and Door Shuts 
Paintwork Clayed using Auto Balm Clay, and Last touch Clay Lube 
Paintwork polished with Auto Glyms SRP 
1x Coat of Dodo Juices Banana Armour 
Wheels glossed with Megs high endurance gel 
The rubbers, Glass etc dressed

No befores, but a few afters 


















































Dan :thumb:


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Mmmmm V70 R :argie:

Stunning car :thumb: The king of estate sleepers; rape Saxos and boy racers **** with ease :devil:

Nice job you've done on it :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cracking stuff mate! Mud flaps and exhaust could do with a quickie too


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

lovely car i was after one but prices seemed very high for age of car, so when got chance of a one owner 03 plte s60 2.4 turbo with lpg converion with only 60k on clock for 2800 i grabed his hand off ,, and mines fast so yours must be foooking flying machine


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dan,

Nice clean finish and some gorgeous reflection pics:thumb:



_*Awesome car this...not only because its mine, but because it looks so good, a proper sleeper

Rare as hell too...FWD Manual, with an LSD gearbox, its so fast its unbelievable*!_ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Cracking stuff mate! Mud flaps and exhaust could do with a quickie too


Yeah the exhaust is a state and a half.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Nice clean finish and some gorgeous reflection pics:thumb:
> 
> ...


Am i missing something?

Thanks for the comments anywho


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

NIce , and like the colour too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:argie: Best colour and best model :lol:

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice! Rich (above) and I cleaned a T5 in the pinky colour yesterday and both liked it a lot! They drive really well (have just found the car for my GF's dad)

Whats yours going up for price wise and how many miles has it done? Thanks


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work so far now get some autosol on the exhaust.............:doublesho

Beast............:thumb:


----------

